# US Department of Argriculture: Forest Service, R&D publications



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alot of Excellent information.

Even more 'general' info, if you can dig it out...

and quite a bit of make your head hurt kinda stuff.....

For the engineering crew we have, you should enjoy this!!!

Forest Products Laboratory - USDA Forest Service


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

OK now my head hurts, More information then I need to know I guess 

Thanks for the link.


----------

